

Ask YC: Launch now or launch later? - bapbap

I've been developing a web app for the last 6 months or so. It's been tough as I have no money of my own, no funding and no help, the entire thing is all me.<p>One problem I've found is, I've been coming up with some great ideas as I'm developing things, sometimes these ideas require me to go back and re-write big sections of code.<p>With all the best intentions and plans aside, what do you think is better?<p>Launch your app with the features planned from the start now, or launch your app with the extra cool features in 6 months time?
======
kyro
Launch now.

The features you'll spend extra time developing could ultimately be a huge
waste of time as you're not sure whether users will like it. Rather, launch
now, and implement features the users want. You'll save time, finally have the
satisfaction of launching your product, and will use your saved time to better
alter your service with confidence in knowing this is what your users want,
instead of shooting in the dark for 6 months on features you think will work.

------
run4yourlives
Launch Now.

Any idea you think is cool now will be a waste of time if users reject the
core concept. In addition, users will come up with ideas and directions much
cooler than your ideas, and that is the path you should be choosing.

------
closetceo
-Launch when your app is at a stage where it is usable with a minimal set of features then iterate on that 1st version based on your ideas and feedback from users

-On one hand: if you launch something too crude, no one will come back after their initial visit

-On the other hand: the more you wait until launching, the more you risk loosing on your investment.

-Imagine pouring money in a stock without ever seeing its performance/chart. That's what not having feedback would be like.

~~~
johnm
I totally agree.

The thing that I'd add is that the OP should first get feedback on the app
from everybody they know to get them through that first round or two of cruft
and get some user-directed focus.

~~~
closetceo
And btw, from what I have see so far YC seems to be a great place to launch.
You get lots of early adopters who don't mind seeing a few broken links and
are willing to give very pertinent feedback.

------
ejs
Well really it depends what you are trying to do... I would err to the side of
launching now and letting users dictate the most important features.

You may spend months adding features that users don't really care about.

------
bapbap
Thanks for the input everyone. I think I'll go for launching as soon as
possible and start revising from there, with community direction, if I can
build a community that is!

Much appreciated.

